# Do i need to let beans rest?



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

hi guys

im starting out again and have just bought a new grinder and coffee machine. I now need to get some good medium roast beans. Do i really need to wait before i can use them. i want to buy beans that i can use right away so please advise me how to ensure i get this. also can you recommend a few popular medium roast beans to try, i was thinking of buying from Rave as they have 20%. off your first order. Do you know of a better deal else where. cheers.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good roasters roast to order and send out as fresh as possible. If you want something ready to use you could try the supermarket, look for something with a roast date on. You are looking to use them around 10 days post roast.

Good beans don't come cheap.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you will need them to rest, how depends on the roast & varietal, ~1-2 weeks generally. you can go a bit lower sometimes if desperate (generally I don't), you can test a cup each day to see when they're ready. As an experiment get a freshly roasted bag and have 1 cup a day over 2 weeks and a record of how the flavour changes, there's a sweet spot where they'll just perfect.

Also consider adjusting your technique based on how long rested e.g. longer pre-soak, grind etc

you'll need to start planning in advance and ordering when you have 1 week of beans left.

I use my freezer as a buffer zone, I'll rest beans for 1-2 weeks, try them and then freeze when at their best, then use direct from the freezer.

you can use this technique to grab the deals when they're there as well.

in terms of recommendations, I'd suggest buying a few different beans and doing a taste test to compare, that way you can find out what you like. you won't go far wrong with anything from Rave, have a look at the cupping notes and buy what appeals.

I think you're going for espresso/cappa given your previous posts so maybe Italian job would be a good "traditional" bean to get, but I'd also try mixing it up with a washed and natural for comparison.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/colombia-la-bonanza

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-g1-natural-gedeb


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

go onto amazon and buy rave from there. they will always be a couple of weeks old


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Phobic said:


> you will need them to rest, how depends on the roast & varietal, ~1-2 weeks generally. you can go a bit lower sometimes if desperate (generally I don't), you can test a cup each day to see when they're ready. As an experiment get a freshly roasted bag and have 1 cup a day over 2 weeks and a record of how the flavour changes, there's a sweet spot where they'll just perfect.
> 
> Also consider adjusting your technique based on how long rested e.g. longer pre-soak, grind etc
> 
> ...


When you freeze beans do you just freeze then in a Tupperware and grind straight from the freezer? I always buy beans to late so I'm always tempted to use them to early before they have tested enough but buying and freezing beans so I would always have some would be a good way of getting round this.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

However they are nitrogen flushed straight out of the roaster, still need a few days as the nitrogen speeds up the ageing once opened


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As a genreal rule and not to over complicate things in my head , re varietal etc etc etc I used to work to 7 days post roast for espresso and 4 days for brewed . I drank beans of a reasonably similar roast development / level .


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Guys many thanks for all the good replies. i was swithering between rave italian job and rave signature which seem to be well regarded by many. i ordered 1kg of the signature blend. Amazon only seem to supply 1kg of Rave beans and as suggested i bought from Amazon to ensure my beans are not freshly roasted. the smaller bags of Rave on Amazon are supplied by Rave and not available for next day delivery. My beans should arrive tomorrow along with some scales.

I will get a good tuperware tub and store them in the freezer, iwill know in future to order my freshly roasted beans well before i run out. Next time i will buy direct from rave, get the 20 % discount and buy a few different beans to try. Many tjanks for all the good advice folks.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

olliew44 said:


> When you freeze beans do you just freeze then in a Tupperware and grind straight from the freezer? I always buy beans to late so I'm always tempted to use them to early before they have tested enough but buying and freezing beans so I would always have some would be a good way of getting round this.


any airtight freezer safe container really. I use kilner jars mainly and tupperware when I run out. Vac Pac would be better.

you can freeze the bag full of beans as well, I have a few of those right now, just remember to tape up the value as it can freeze open. The just get the whole bag out when you run out of beans, let it defrost and use it as normal.

In an ideal world I would split them out into single pre-wieghed doses which I would indivudally vac pac - but I don't own a vac pac (yet), and I'm lazy!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

mystic.bertie said:


> the smaller bags of Rave on Amazon are supplied by Rave and not available for next day delivery.


If you want the smaller bags and next day delivery you could always order direct from Rave and pay the postage







Would suggest you buy twice as much as you need in a week then the second lot will be nicely rested. Once you get into the swing of this or the freezing method then fairly straightforward.

Hope of help

John


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Phobic -- many thanks for the advice re freezing. Ill stock up on some sealable container for future purchases, i take it this reserves the length of time you have until the use by date.

john - Good advice for future purchases, many thanks, i will then got my 20% discount too. There was no point in me ordering from Rave today because they would not get posted until MOn and arrive on the Tues. As you say once i get into the swing of things it will be plain sailing.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

freezing significantly slows things down but doesn't stop them.

I've had beans in the freezer for 6 months and struggle to notice much of a difference if I'm honest.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Don't overthink it. I ran out last week and ground Rave Signature roasted on the previous Friday on Sunday morning. They were delicious. A bit more adjustment needed but, most importantly, yummy. More amaretto and cherry in espresso when they are super fresh but not as rounded and definitively right as they are when a week or two old.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Phobic said:


> freezing significantly slows things down but doesn't stop them.
> 
> I've had beans in the freezer for 6 months and struggle to notice much of a difference if I'm honest.


Sounds ideal indeed. many thanks for the info











Tewdric said:


> Don't overthink it. I ran out last week and ground Rave Signature roasted on the previous Friday on Sunday morning. They were delicious. A bit more adjustment needed but, most importantly, yummy. More amaretto and cherry in espresso when they are super fresh but not as rounded and definitively right as they are when a week or two old.


OK thanks for the reply, it good to know they still taste yummy


----------

